# Mr Fox went after my babies last night!



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Last night well early hours of the morning almost 6am we heard loud thumping so hubby ran down stairs to check then ran upstairs again frantically grabbing his coat...this was it I knew something was up.... I Said what is it? he said 'There is a fox on top if the rabbit hutch but I dont think its got in yet and I scared it away by banging on the glass'... we both legged it down stairs and this time the fox had come back and was standing near the hutch again it ran off. Poor Flake and Daisy were untouched thank God and petrified. Flake was thumping away like mad!

The only thing I could do was get the pet carrier out of the shed and fill it with straw and hay and get them inside it and bring them into our kitchen which is freeeeeeeeezing at night and leave the window open too. I bought them in and they had calmed down gave them some brocoli and spent a while talking to them and stroking them. Poor babies!

Today we are going to either try and fit our old hutch in the shed and hope it fits so that at night they can go and sleep in there. If that doesnt fit we will have to put their rabbis cage in the shed which will fit and let them sleep in that!

It was so scary for those few minutes thinking that that horrible fox could have eaten or should I say savagly killed my babies!

There days of running free in my garden have come to an end  and its back to staying in their run from now on!

Ahhhh at least they are safe thank God!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww umber i know just how you feel from when we had mr fox visit. its terrifying isnt it!!
at least there safe hun.
hope the hutch fits in the shed x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh my what a thing to happen must have been scary..

Glad they safe and sound xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

get a gun and shoot him he will be back


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

That's so scary  glad they are ok.. I'd be sat outside with a gun tonight


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> get a gun and shoot him he will be back


Lol, you just beat me to it


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes it was scary especially when I still didnt know if they were ok! Hopefully the hutch will fit in the shed fingers crossed! Ive been thinking of such evil tactics like making big wooden sheets with nails sticking out of them to surround the hutch so any fox that comes will get stuck or scared away mean I know but I gotta protect my babies!


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

How can you justify hurting one animal to protect another 

Isn't your hutch fox proof? What about cover the bunnies in tarpauling?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

aHH POOR BUNS YES I MUST ADMIT IM ALWAYS WORRING ABOUT MY GPIGS , BUT I COVER THERE HUTCH WITH TARRAPULLIAN . BUT I MUST ADMIT SINCE WE HAVE A DOG I HAVENT SEEN ANY FOXES IN THE GARDEN. THEY ARE VERY CUNNING AND WILL TRY AND GET INTO MOST HUTCHES INCLUDING THE SO CALLED FOX PROOF ONES IF THERE HUNGREY ENOUGH. I AM GOING TO BRING MY GPIGS IN IN A WEEK OR SO AS I DONT LIKE THEM OUT IN THE FREEZING COLD AND THEN WITH BON FIRE NIGHT CREEPING UP I DONT WANT THEM SCARED. GLAD YOUR BUNS WERE OK . XXX


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> How can you justify hurting one animal to protect another
> 
> Isn't your hutch fox proof? What about cover the bunnies in tarpauling?


there is no such thing as a fox proof hutch im affraid.

what animals do you have fluffy? for example you have a dog and another dog attacked it while you was there? would you just pull that dog off? what if you couldnt stop that dog would you do all in your power to stop that dog even if it meant to hurt that dog?

i understand no body likes to hurt animals but when your in fear of your animal (which are like our babies) being killed you do anything to protect them.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> How can you justify hurting one animal to protect another
> 
> Isn't your hutch fox proof? What about cover the bunnies in tarpauling?


Yup like Frags said there really is no such thing as a fox proof hutch... foxes have even been known to chew through wood in a short space of time. My thought of surrounding my hutch with nail studded wood is a means of 'Fox Proofing' . Foxes are very very clever animals and would not straight away jump onto these sheets (by the way it was just a thought) but they woulld deter them or prevent then from actually getting to the hutch.

Again like Frags said no matter what pet you have be it a rabbit, dog, cat or even a goldfish you would do what you can to protect it!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

We are trying to protect part of the family .Hutches need to be made a bit better but they still try and get in foxes are great at getting into anything......if they so desire.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

sullivan said:


> We are trying to protect part of the family .Hutches need to be made a bit better but they still try and get in foxes are great at getting into anything......if they so desire.


And at this time of year there desire is very STRONG.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

We lost our bunny to a fox, it was awful and happened so quickly. They are very clever foxes... to this day we dont know how it managed to get into the run with her?? Try tying a piece of hardboard across the front of the hutch at night as foxes normally get in through the front of the hutch (they can bite through the wire and even open the latches with their teeth ive heard!). my mum used to do this with our bunnies when we were kids and although we had a lot of foxes they never touched the bunnies!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

umber said:


> Yes it was scary especially when I still didnt know if they were ok! Hopefully the hutch will fit in the shed fingers crossed! Ive been thinking of such evil tactics like making big wooden sheets with nails sticking out of them to surround the hutch so any fox that comes will get stuck or scared away mean I know but I gotta protect my babies!


hahahahahahaha, I dont blame you. I would want to do the same. 
Glad they are ok 



fluffyangel007 said:


> How can you justify hurting one animal to protect another
> 
> Isn't your hutch fox proof? What about cover the bunnies in tarpauling?


She is clearly upset and angry. I'm sure she would never actually do that. Wow, comes to something when people cant even rant on a thread anymore


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> How can you justify hurting one animal to protect another
> 
> Isn't your hutch fox proof? What about cover the bunnies in tarpauling?


fox killed all my chics and ducks my mastif killed fox its mate came back i shot it


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I hope they are ok now!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glad they are OK, into the shed now I think.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

currently sleeping in my kitchen safe and sound from the fox!


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

frags said:


> there is no such thing as a fox proof hutch im affraid.
> 
> what animals do you have fluffy? for example you have a dog and another dog attacked it while you was there? would you just pull that dog off? what if you couldnt stop that dog would you do all in your power to stop that dog even if it meant to hurt that dog?
> 
> i understand no body likes to hurt animals but when your in fear of your animal (which are like our babies) being killed you do anything to protect them.


Well all my hutches are pretty secure, including fox proof latches and at night they are covered in tarpauline... I haven't had a rabbit taken by a fox since 1990. And we have plenty around where I live... I even rescued one once!

I have 3 rabbits, a dog, 4 Degu and 2 cats and a pond full of fish.... However I am an animal lover and would never want to see an animal hurt especially by intention. I am even a strict veggie because I cannot bare to think that an animal died just so I could eat!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> Well all my hutches are pretty secure, including fox proof latches and at night they are covered in tarpauline... I haven't had a rabbit taken by a fox since 1990. And we have plenty around where I live... I even rescued one once!
> 
> I have 3 rabbits, a dog, 4 Degu and 2 cats and a pond full of fish.... However I am an animal lover and would never want to see an animal hurt especially by intention. I am even a strict veggie because I cannot bare to think that an animal died just so I could eat!


i can 100% say that NO hutch is fox proof.
at the end of the day we have to agree to disagree as i would do all in my power to stop a fox hurting my animals just like i would anything hurting 1 of my kids.
we all have our own beliefs which is what makes us different, i dont judge people for not preventing a fox like i do so no point anyone judging anyone else, right?


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

frags said:


> we all have our own beliefs which is what makes us different, i dont judge people for not preventing a fox like i do so no point anyone judging anyone else, right?


There's preventing and intentionally hurting which are two totally different things!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

god know why they banned fox hunting for?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

It's not printable what i would do to the *owners *of the 2 dogs that were running loose and killed my cat as i hold them responsible, the dogs were just doing what that breed of dogs do but had i witnessed it i would have taken a stick to them.

If it was my kids i wouldn't stand back because i couldn't hurt an animal, i would do everything in my power to stop them being attacked and if i had a gun, hell yes i would use it.

Hope you can fox proof the hutch.

I read somewhere about tiger poo keeping cats out of gardens wonder if it works on foxes


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

fluffyangel007 said:


> How can you justify hurting one animal to protect another
> 
> Isn't your hutch fox proof? What about cover the bunnies in tarpauling?


I would chose my buns over fox without a second thought.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

i would shoot the fox without a second thought


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

fluffyangel007 said:


> Well all my hutches are pretty secure, including fox proof latches and at night they are covered in tarpauline... I haven't had a rabbit taken by a fox since 1990. And we have plenty around where I live... I even rescued one once!
> 
> I have 3 rabbits, a dog, 4 Degu and 2 cats and a pond full of fish.... However I am an animal lover and would never want to see an animal hurt especially by intention. I am even a strict veggie because I cannot bare to think that an animal died just so I could eat!


Foxes will go into 100 chickens and kill/maul ALL of them and take one.... they all die so a fox can have one meal, there is no way they could eat them all i have seen what they are capable of. I believe they should be humanely culled, it is our fault they do so well will all the waste we leave around.

2 months ago 3 foxes climbed a 6ft fence and got into a fox proof rabbit run at 7am whilst my sister was in the house, ripped both buns apart, didnt eat them then poo'd everywhere. I went round and picked up the bits of rabbit because my sister was such a mess.

My friend a month previous had her chickens ripped apart in their run, she rescued one which the fox then tried to grab out of her hand. The fox came back and then decided to have a go at her cairn terrier!!!!! Her husband grabbed his rifle and had to fire it to scare the fox off.... this is really scary behaviour.... no matter what you think of fox hunting those foxes are not scared now its banned and they are going to get more and more confident.

Oh and i forgot to mention my friend that heard a comotion downstairs, a fox had jumped through her window in the lounge and ripped her housbun apart.... try telling her foxes should be protected!!!!

We all have our own opinions on life and what is right and wrong.... i eat meat and am perfectly entitled to, i get my meat only from a local farmshop where i know the animal welfare is excellent and i believe it is an essential for animals to be culled as required to ensure the survival of other species and to keep that particular species healthy and prevent over population. Humans do upset the balance and we are responible in ensuring we conteract the damage we do.

This is not a disney movie its real life.

We all have beliefs and personal values, you are a veggie not a vegan so i presume you wear leather shoes? I go to a farmshop rather than a supermarket.... its all personal choice and not everyone has a love for foxes, my opinions are based on my experiences living in the new forest, no-one will ever agree on this subject.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> There's preventing and intentionally hurting which are two totally different things!


so you refuse to agree to disagree?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Foxe will go into 100 chickens and kill/maul ALL of them and take one.... they all die so a fox can have one meal, there is no way they could eat them all i have seen what they are capable of. I believe they should be humanely culled, it is our fault they do so well will all the waste we leave around.
> 
> 2 months ago 3 foxes climbed a 6ft fence and got into a fox proof rabbit run at 7am whilst my sister was in the house, ripped both buns apart, didnt eat them then poo'd everywhere. I went round and picked up the bits of rabbit because my sister was such a mess.
> 
> ...


this is a very well worded post and i agree with this 100%!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> Well all my hutches are pretty secure, including fox proof latches and at night they are covered in tarpauline... I haven't had a rabbit taken by a fox since 1990. And we have plenty around where I live... I even rescued one once!
> 
> I have 3 rabbits, a dog, 4 Degu and 2 cats and a pond full of fish.... However I am an animal lover and would never want to see an animal hurt especially by intention. I am even a strict veggie because I cannot bare to think that an animal died just so I could eat!


Well done on rescuing one 

Just as people say that they would defend their rabbits at all costs against a fox, i would dive in front of hounds and horses to save a fox!

But i'm not going into the whole fox hunting debate or else this thread will eventually get locked.

Instead of saying shoot the fox  Why not offer advice on how to secure hutches better.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Well done on rescuing one
> 
> Just as people say that they would defend their rabbits at all costs against a fox, i would dive in front of hounds and horses to save a fox!
> 
> ...


Well said! I agree.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

shooting solves the problem they are killers and vermin


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Well done on rescuing one
> 
> Just as people say that they would defend their rabbits at all costs against a fox, i would dive in front of hounds and horses to save a fox!
> 
> ...





borderer said:


> shooting solves the problem they are killers and vermin


We're killers and we're vermin too.......... :001_tt2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> We're killers and we're vermin too.......... :001_tt2:


have to agree with you there  well there are alot of vermin people out there i should say lol


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Our fox has been coming back, to be honest i didn't think she would come back but she has, it loves nothing more than pressing its nose up against the back door window. 

She does not bother with our guineas, but i noticed she is a bit plump and i am begining to think she has some buns in the oven, which is why she is stealing food off our cats..

Glad your bunnies are ok, I should just bring them in of a night out of the foxes way, but ur fox is out in the garden during the day as well, very hard desicion,,

I should just get bordie over with his gun to sort your prob out, not nice but it will stop the problem DEAD


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

frags said:


> have to agree with you there  well there are alot of vermin people out there i should say lol


.....Chavs.....:001_tt2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Marcia said:


> .....Chavs.....:001_tt2:


theres alot of those around here!!! (Essex i mean lol)


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

crofty said:


> Foxe will go into 100 chickens and kill/maul ALL of them and take one.... they all die so a fox can have one meal, there is no way they could eat them all i have seen what they are capable of. I believe they should be humanely culled, it is our fault they do so well will all the waste we leave around.
> 
> 2 months ago 3 foxes climbed a 6ft fence and got into a fox proof rabbit run at 7am whilst my sister was in the house, ripped both buns apart, didnt eat them then poo'd everywhere. I went round and picked up the bits of rabbit because my sister was such a mess.
> 
> ...


That is such a shocking real life story to read, that foxes would climb through windows and attack like this!! 

How disgusting!! 

I have been involved in this subject before and i stuck up for the foxes as i wouldnt want to see them killed, but obviously witnessing any fox hurt a rabbit or any animal i would soon change my mind im sure.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

frags said:


> theres alot of those around here!!! (Essex i mean lol)


Same here too. They get everywhere


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Im a veggie (tyring to be vegan, i dont buy dairy products or leather or products tested on animals) im an animal rights activist and protest against blood sports, its us humans building everywhere that drives foxes to live amongst us but if i found one in my garden....hell yes id do everything in my power to to protect my pets by whatever means i could, like the time a bull terrier got in my garden and attacked my dogs, i hit it with the prop (which just bent in two) so i kicked it until it backed of (thank the lord) same with a staffy who got to close, i kicked out at it.

Id never ever intentionally harm an animal but i would protect my own.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Im a veggie (tyring to be vegan, i dont buy dairy products or leather or products tested on animals) im an animal rights activist and protest against blood sports, its us humans building everywhere that drives foxes to live amongst us but if i found one in my garden....hell yes id do everything in my power to to protect my pets by whatever means i could, like the time a bull terrier got in my garden and attacked my dogs, i hit it with the prop (which just bent in two) so i kicked it until it backed of (thank the lord) same with a staffy who got to close, i kicked out at it.
> 
> Id never ever intentionally harm an animal but i would protect my own.


Well said :cornut:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Well done on rescuing one
> 
> Just as people say that they would defend their rabbits at all costs against a fox, i would dive in front of hounds and horses to save a fox!
> 
> ...


That is some peoples answer to the problem though whether you like it or not. Not everyone shares your love for foxes.

It is very difficult to protect buns against a determined fox, my sister has electric fencing now to help. My buns live in our garage and the car lives outside i would do anything to protect them, they come first. Most people believe their housebuns are safe but my friend is scared to open any windows now it doesnt matter what time of day it is anymore, its not the first time the fox has got in either.

I understand why some people love them, and i hate the thought of anything dying but if we didnt cull any animals they ultimately suffer, the population becomes weak and it impacts hugely on other wildlife.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

oh and i know what its like to wake up and find bodies, i woke one morning to find thirty guinea pig and ferret bodies all over my garden, that was blamed on a fox and i was furious, i really wanted to do harm.

It turned out to be intentional and was actually a terrier, although the dog was doing what was natural if id of caught it in action i would of kicked hell out of it, 2.5 yrs later i still sleep restlessley at night, i moved my bed to be under the window and i sleep with the window open all yr round which often makes me ill but i have to listen for the bunnies thumping or i just cant sleep at all.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I never had a massive problem with foxes, I thought they were a nice part of the english countryside.

My opinion has moved, quite drasticly, over night

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/67071-i-may-just-buy-gun-i-joked-about.html

Sorry, but my family and pets come first. I would not hasitate to take out a fox to prevent this happening again


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

borderer said:


> shooting solves the problem they are killers and vermin


So technically are rabbits! :001_tt2:


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Instead of saying shoot the fox  Why not offer advice on how to secure hutches better.


Best post on here!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> So technically are rabbits! :001_tt2:


but this is a rabbit section of a forum not a fox section


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

fluffyangel007 said:


> So technically are rabbits! :001_tt2:


I believe wild rabbits need to be controlled too, if they are left to over populate they end over lapping territories so when mxyi hits it has a huge impact and spreads much quicker, it is essential to keep the poplulation as healthy as possible. I adore bunnies but i wont let human emotions cloud reasonable essential parts of life.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> So technically are rabbits! :001_tt2:


no they are foxeshmy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> Best post on here!


you can try and fox proof your cages rabbits may die from fright while foxy is trying to get in and he will


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

frags said:


> but this is a rabbit section of a forum not a fox section


But I'm saying that is what rabbits are classed as...


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

borderer said:


> you can try and fox proof your cages rabbits may die from fright while foxy is trying to get in and he will


Well I have never lost a rabbit to fright and I've had enough  plus if they were scared they'd alert my cats (who hate foxes) or my dog...


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> Well I have never lost a rabbit to fright and I've had enough  plus if they were scared they'd alert my cats (who hate foxes) or my dog...


no, YOU have never lost a rabbit through fright, what about others??

I have just had a really long chat with my OH about foxes and hunting. I was always on the fence about it and he comes from a hunting family. I am now very much pro hunt.

It is a reasonable way to control the population as foxes have no natural predators. Why do I think this is reasonable?? well...

The hunts only go on at controled times of the year and purely to control population. If they are not happening, then foxes will be controled by other means such as shooting, gassing and traps that can cause harm to other wildlife.

If a fox is shot and maimed, it will suffer greatly and may die a horribly slow death. I do not like to see animals suffer or be in pain for long periods. It isn't right. With hounds, the fox is killed within seconds. This is a *fact* Surely this is better and a more natural way than shooting and snaring?? The foxes will be hunted one way or the other, so it is, IMO, better to use hounds.

Apologies umber for hi-jacking your thread, this is most likely a can of worms I have cracked open


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> no, YOU have never lost a rabbit through fright, what about others??
> 
> I have just had a really long chat with my OH about foxes and hunting. I was always on the fence about it and he comes from a hunting family. I am now very much pro hunt.
> 
> ...


Quote from a very wise person -



> If hunters came clean and admitted that they just enjoy watching a fox being ripped to shreds instead of hiding behind their 'population control' excuses, antis would have more respect for them


Several unis and the environment ageny have done tests to find out wether fox hunting actually controls fox population but it doesn't. Just one of quite a few petty excuses given by the hunters of this country


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> The hunts only go on at controled times of the year and purely to control population.


That statement made me laugh :lol:

I'm sorry to offend but what utter crap


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Quote from a very wise person -
> 
> Several unis and the environment ageny have done tests to find out wether fox hunting actually controls fox population but it doesn't. Just one of quite a few petty excuses given by the hunters of this country


That is a very offensive thing to say, im a country girl and know alot of hunters, you have no idea what you are talking about.

Foxes are ripped apart after the lead hound has delivered a lethal bite to the back on the neck, they are 90% of the time already dead, the younger hounds play with the body, its a quicker death than they give to their prey! Hunts will very rarely catch a healthy fox, i do not agree with digging a fox out once it has gone to ground and the use of terriers at all i think it should be left. The old, sickly foxes are the ones more likely to scrounge and go for easy prey such as peoples pets, this way the population is kept strong. Shooting them is done at night with little light and is not always accurate. Now foxhunting is banned do you really think farmers are going to let the foxes do the damage they do wiping out whole chicken flocks???? Many wont pay a professional to shoot them, they will set horrific illegal traps and do you think the police have time to bother taking any notice or following up on trap reports???? Welcome to the real world, nothing is black and white.

And dont get me started on antis that follow the hunt, many are vile, violent nasty people in my experience, i know a guy that was pulled from his horse and beaten up infront of his children, the horse was badly beaten too, animal lovers my ****.

This is not a foxhunting debate anyway, its banned so thats that but the fox population needs to be controlled, i really hope you dont have to pick bits of you precious bunnies up skattered round the lawn or help clear up after 50 chickens and geese have been mauled/killed, seeing the others finished off that the ones the fox failed to bother finishing itself. I can tell you the smell of violent death sticks for a long time after.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

> Quote from a very wise person -


 who is this mystery person?!




> Several unis and the environment ageny have done tests to find out wether fox hunting actually controls fox population but it doesn't. Just one of quite a few petty excuses given by the hunters of this country


Almost 14,000 foxes per SEASON? that's a lot of foxes.. and a lot of chickens/lambs...


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

crofty said:


> This is not a foxhunting debate anyway!!!!!!


 sorry my bad.. a poster suggested shooting is wrong so that was my response


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

> In an average fox hunting season:
> 
> Foxes killed: 15,000 (36% by digging up by terriermen)
> Humans killed (in accidents): 3
> ...


Hunters are the vile and disgusting members of society. Beating up a 60 year woman because she had a video camera! That's plain sick!

I'm not going to post anymore though as fox hunting has nothing to so with this topic.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I'm not going to post anymore though as fox hunting has nothing to so with this topic.


 No, but shooting is bad and wrong apparently, so what are the alternatives?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i dont care about fox hunts i dont care about fox population, i do care about my rabbits and if i see 1 trying to get my rabbits i would hit, kick or even kill it.
BUT i wouldnt just see a fox in the street and harm it, NEVER!

i feel sorry for Umber she hates confrontation or anything like this so maybe the ladies who are here to save the foxes should start another thread? maybe in general?
obviously a rabbit owners worst nightmare is a fox so YES in the rabbit section poor ole Mr fox gets a tounge lashing sometimes!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

A natural way would be to introduce another predator into the food chain. One that would prey on foxes....wolfs perhaps but wolfs were nearly hunted to extinction by the British so i'm not sure.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

frags said:


> i dont care about fox hunts i dont care about fox population, i do care about my rabbits and if i see 1 trying to get my rabbits i would hit, kick or even kill it.
> BUT i wouldnt just see a fox in the street and harm it, NEVER!
> 
> i feel sorry for Umber she hates confrontation or anything like this so maybe the ladies who are here to save the foxes should start another thread? maybe in general?
> obviously a rabbit owners worst nightmare is a fox so YES in the rabbit section poor ole Mr fox gets a tounge lashing sometimes!


I apologise to Umber if i have upset her at all with what i have put. I'm glad that your rabbit is safe 

At the end of the day, this will always be a controversial topic and for that reason and the fact that this is Umbers thread, i won't go off topic


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Regardless of what people think about fox hunting surely we should all be united in thinking....getting ripped apart after a terrifying chase IS NOT a nice or humane way to die.

And then the ''hunters'' take the fox tail or head etc for a trophy.........why do that if it was for ''control'' of population?

I hate fox hunting..........shooting for wild rabbits is a cleaner and humane way to control. It is done by people who (most of them) know how to kill smoothly and with the least pain. Fox hunting is the opposite.

I am out now too. I will never agree to it. Ever.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Hunters are the vile and disgusting members of society. Beating up a 60 year woman because she had a video camera! That's plain sick!
> 
> I'm not going to post anymore though as fox hunting has nothing to so with this topic.


How dare you be so rude, post reported.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> No, but shooting is bad and wrong apparently, so what are the alternatives?


every fox i have shot has died instantly if i cant get a head shot i wont shoot


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Marcia said:


> A natural way would be to introduce another predator into the food chain. One that would prey on foxes....wolfs perhaps but wolfs were nearly hunted to extinction by the British so i'm not sure.


Oh yeh thats a great idea


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> i dont care about fox hunts i dont care about fox population, i do care about my rabbits and if i see 1 trying to get my rabbits i would hit, kick or even kill it.
> BUT i wouldnt just see a fox in the street and harm it, NEVER!
> 
> i feel sorry for Umber she hates confrontation or anything like this so maybe the ladies who are here to save the foxes should start another thread? maybe in general?
> obviously a rabbit owners worst nightmare is a fox so YES in the rabbit section poor ole Mr fox gets a tounge lashing sometimes!


Very true, sorry umber xxxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

borderer said:


> every fox i have shot has died instantly if i cant get a head shot i wont shoot


Thanks Bordie. You know i don't agree with it particulary but it is a much more decent and humane way to die than being pulled apart


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> every fox i have shot has died instantly if i cant get a head shot i wont shoot


wanna come sit in my garden with it??


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> Thanks Bordie. You know i don't agree with it particulary but it is a much more decent and humane way to die than being pulled apart


They are dead before they are pulled apart. They didnt mind ripping my sisters bunnies apart.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

crofty said:


> They are dead before they are pulled apart. They didnt mind ripping my sisters bunnies apart.


Beat me to that comment.. the fox will take a bunny screaming and run with it THAT is cruel


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> wanna come sit in my garden with it??


LOVE TO


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

crofty said:


> How dare you be so rude, post reported.


You have also been reported for called antis vile, nasty and violent. I am an anti, so thanks for letting me know what you think of me.

You have really upset me so for that, i congratulate you


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Please could people be careful what they say on this thread, and keep the conversation to a sensible debate, otherwise this thread may need to be closed. People have different opinions on all subjects, but please try not to get personal.

Mmark


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Marcia said:


> You have also been reported for called antis vile, nasty and violent. I am an anti, so thanks for letting me know what you think of me.
> 
> You have really upset me so for that, i congratulate you


I was merely replying to your description of hunters, what do you expect when you insult my friends? It was not aimed personally at you.

I wont even get started on the trip wires used on horses or rat poison on the hounds.... i stand by what i say because i have seen it.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

crofty said:


> I was merely replying to your description of hunters, what do you expect when you insult my friends? It was not aimed personally at you.
> 
> I wont even get started on the trip wires used on horses or rat poison on the hounds.... i stand by what i say because i have seen it.


I am sure Marcia wasn't aiming her comment at your friends either!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> I am sure Marcia wasn't aiming her comment at your friends either!


 "Hunters are the vile and disgusting members of society"


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

crofty said:


> She said ALL hunters are scum.


I never said 'all' and i never used the word 'scum'. I just used the words that you used.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Please can you keep this on topic and not use personal jibes thank you.
If not you leave us no choice but to lock this thread.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I would never hurt a fox just because I see it but if I were to ever catch one trying to get my buns I would do something to stop it and if that meant hurting it then yeah I would. My rabbits come first and always will. I come back home after being out for only an hour and had left the rabbits in the fox proof run, the fox wasn't in the garden but it was walking away from my garden looking very happy with itself almost as if it had a nice full belly. I basically said sh*t and jumped the fence to get in my garden and check on my babies before the fox even knew I was near. I paniced more than ever before then with the thought I could have lost my babies. Luckily they were OK but if it had been a different ending that fox wouldn't be walking anymore. I would never take joy in seeing a fox or any animal suffer but for the sake of animals I own and love I will protect them any way I can.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

i will never agree with fox hunting with hounds, the fox is pursued for many miles until it is exhausted which is inhumane.

Now i know a fox will rip its prey but two wrongs dont make a right, we as human beings are so called above the animal chain and should know better, animals do NOT think logical like we do and there are many more people on this earth who are more evile and vile than foxes, like the scum who recently tied a firework to someones pet dog (posted in the general section) now THEY are vile evil creatures as they knew that was wrong at the end of the day no matter what anyone says foxes dont have rational thinking thoughts to know they are doing wrong.

I have already posted if i thought a fox was in my garden id do whatever was needed to get rid of it including killing it if need be and i have faced the horrendous sight myslef of slain bodies which was blamed on a fox so i think i can speak from all sides on this one.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> i will never agree with fox hunting with hounds, the fox is pursued for many miles until it is exhausted which is inhumane.
> 
> Now i know a fox will rip its prey but two wrongs dont make a right, we as human beings are so called above the animal chain and should know better, animals do NOT think logical like we do and there are many more people on this earth who are more evile and vile than foxes, like the scum who recently tied a firework to someones pet dog (posted in the general section) now THEY are vile evil creatures as they knew that was wrong at the end of the day no matter what anyone says foxes dont have rational thinking thoughts to know they are doing wrong.
> 
> I have already posted if i thought a fox was in my garden id do whatever was needed to get rid of it including killing it if need be and i have faced the horrendous sight myslef of slain bodies which was blamed on a fox so i think i can speak from all sides on this one.


I think people need to give foxes more credit, the majority of them get away, they are very cunning and have no trouble out witting hounds unless they are old or injured.

I used to be anti-hunting when i was younger, but my dad pointed out id never seen a hunt and that actually i didnt know what i was talking about, once i looked into it and the alternatives used to cull foxes i decided that actually it was effective way of keeping a population strong.

The hounds are bred purely to do this job, they also are not given enough credit the lead hounds are experienced hunting dogs, the younger hounds follow and this is how they learn they play with the dead fox.

At the end of the day the fox hunting debate is abit pointless given it is banned, i do understand why people dont like it but all i see now is that illegal traps are used more and more by farmers which the fox can be left in for days and often chew limbs off to get out of them.

Having seen many times horrific fox attacks I have little love lost for them but that does not mean i would see them suffer.

Think we'll just have to agree to disagree


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! No need to apologise but thanks to all those who did! 

A bit off the diverted topic and back to the original one lol.... Quick update....

Flake and Dasiy are now back outside at night in their old hutch which gets turned around to face the wall at night so that they cant see any foxes and no foxes can see them or get to them unless they manage to turn the whole hutch around.... which I dont 100% doubt they cant do! Still also trying to do something about the shed but at the moment the one in which the hutch will fit in has too many strong fume smells which is not good for the buns!


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

umber said:


> Flake and Dasiy are now back outside at night in their old hutch which gets turned around to face the wall at night so that they cant see any foxes and no foxes can see them or get to them unless they manage to turn the whole hutch around.... which I dont 100% doubt they cant do! Still also trying to do something about the shed but at the moment the one in which the hutch will fit in has too many strong fume smells which is not good for the buns!


Fair play


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! No need to apologise but thanks to all those who did!
> 
> A bit off the diverted topic and back to the original one lol.... Quick update....
> 
> Flake and Dasiy are now back outside at night in their old hutch which gets turned around to face the wall at night so that they cant see any foxes and no foxes can see them or get to them unless they manage to turn the whole hutch around.... which I dont 100% doubt they cant do! Still also trying to do something about the shed but at the moment the one in which the hutch will fit in has too many strong fume smells which is not good for the buns!


Have you thought about an electric fence? Ive always put my hutch (when mine where in one) in a shed. Perhaps give it a good wash down and air it for a few days. What fumes are they?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Have you thought about an electric fence? Ive always put my hutch (when mine where in one) in a shed. Perhaps give it a good wash down and air it for a few days. What fumes are they?


are electric fences actually legal in gardens? as i think umber has children and child neighbours. 
might get 1 to go across my bedroom door  that'll keep the kids out


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

frags said:


> are electric fences actually legal in gardens? as i think umber has children and child neighbours.
> might get 1 to go across my bedroom door  that'll keep the kids out


LOL LOL LOL i might get one to keep the dogs out lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> are electric fences actually legal in gardens? as i think umber has children and child neighbours.
> might get 1 to go across my bedroom door  that'll keep the kids out


Oh thats a point have to switch it off when the children are around but as far as i know they are legal, same stuff we use for the horses, you'll get a shock from it but it wont do you any damage (does hurt though!!! especially when you dont realise its on and pop one leg over.... )


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol we did think about electric fencing some time ago but not sure if all nighbours would allow it as onl 1 fence belongs to us hmmm.

The shed fumes basically are paint, and petrol I think. Its basically Sameers shed so he stores all his DIY stuff in it half used paint tins, his petrol power washer etc (which really smells) and other smelly stuff. Im just worried that the fumes will be too much over night for them. I have a smaller shed which is too small for the hutch but may fit in their cage side ways for night times I shall have to investigate! :idea:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm sure little flake and daisy will be happy in there happy hutch/shed combo once uve set it up. 

The smells in the paints really arnt good, some old paints can contain arsenic and lead, although I doubt u use these (you shouldnt if you have kids anyway) the more plasticy smell from paints these days is relatively harmless but not pleasant and can cause headaches in people so I still wouldnt put bunnys near it. petrol contains hydrocarbons which are carcinogenic however so many things are these days, I dont think this could harm them unless eaten. 

sorry to bore I did a load of contamination as part of my degree. hope it helps tho.

Just leave the windows open and it should be ok, If there are any oily spills then plenty of hot water and washing up liquid.


----------

